# Should I post pics of my struggling PL Refit?



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

*pics of my bad PL Refit Enterprise*

I'm not decided yet on whether to post several pics of my Polar Lights Enterprise Refit construction...especially when several of my pics are about many of the errors I've made so far.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Come on and show us. At least you have the cohones to open the box, I'm not even game to start mine yet.

Don't be shy!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I would like to see the progress, I'm sure it will help me with the beast!


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

If you share your errors with others i'm they will be more willing to help you out, if you want help.

We've all made mistakes, you just gotta learn from them.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

heck ya , i say post 'em . seeing some of the areas you've had problems with will help other modellers in dealing with them .
hb


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I have found that the gang here have an almost rabid interest in helping you out.

Post em!

Huzz


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

We would all want to help; anyone who would razz you is a creep, or a Klingon, or a something...


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

C'mon, post 'em, we could all use the laugh!! But, seriously folks, actually sometimes it helps to know that others have had problems with kits. After a while, I start to think it's only me!! Nice to be reassured that I'm not alone!! I have learned a LOT, and a lot about avoiding pitfalls that others have found, from reading the helpful posts on this board!

Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

chunkeymonkey said:


> If you share your errors with others i'm they will be more willing to help you out, if you want help.
> 
> We've all made mistakes, you just gotta learn from them.


Or at least learn how to blame it on something/someone ELSE !!! :thumbsup: 

If you show us yours, we'll show you ours !!! :lol: 
Dabbler


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

*OK I'll do it!!*

I'm trying to get my pics uploaded thru Image Shack, but for some reason the upload isn't working. Any ideas?


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

They don't like your model? 

Sorry, couldn't help myself!  Are they in the right directory?


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Either that, or the entire site doesn't like ME.  
When I try to upload a pic, the upload doesn't finish and I get a blank screen. ARRRGH!!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Can't you upload them into your Members' album?


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

*Got it!! Here we go!!!*

Got the pics uploaded to ImageShack. Now we can start!!! :thumbsup: I'll try to keep it short, though there are quite a few pics.

I started by painting the exterior with 2 thin coats of gloss black to help diffuse the light shining through the model.


















Next I test-fitted the parts. Then I went ahead and applied masking tape to the parts and applied 2 more coats of black followed by 2 coats of gloss white.










Still got more pics coming!!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's a novel approach, I've never painted the outside black, always the inside. Have to see how that works out.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

I figured that the black exterior now would reduce the amount of light shining through. It gets worse then better, though.

After I spray painted the interior, it was time to remove the tape, and...whoa!!! The tape didn't adhere around the edges of the parts. So now I had dried paint on the parts.


















Now I'm wet-sanding the dried paint off.










More still coming!!


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes, it has been forever, but I've got mor pics to show my bad build.
It's actually coming along better than I thought. Wow!!!   :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking pretty good so far. I've heard that metallic paints are better at sealing light in but may be messier to work with.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Yep. Use 2 coats of silver INSIDE your model , to keep the surface detail as clean as possible.


----------

